# Best cigar under $3



## Knobby (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, I've smoked cigars for about 10 years now. But by no means do I consider myself an expert. I may be new to the forum, but I thought I knew how to do Searches,...anyway, couldn't find anything on this.

So here goes. I'd like your recommendations on a cigar that sells for under $3 per stick. I don't mind buying a box, but I can tell you I've bought singles that were good only to buy the box and find that 5 out of 20 were duds, plugged, fell apart, bad taste, you name it.

My favorite that I can possibly sometimes afford is the Rocky Patel Vintage 90 or 92. I prefer 5.5 to 7 with a 50-54 ring gauge. Mild. Medium. Even Medium-Full are good. 

I thought about the RP2nds but the Puff reviews are negative. I've tried everything from the Brocatus to the John Bull to the Indian Tabac's. I've tried JR Knockoffs straight from the NY humidor store. 

Any recommendations are appreciated. And if this has been done before with my criteria, just point me in the right direction and I'll skulk over there and read til my little heart is content.

Cheers,


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

The Diesel Unholy Cocktail is a great smoke that can be had for less than 3 bucks. although it is more on the full side. the gran Habano is a goodie for about 2 bucks!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I would try the Indian Tabac from Patel


----------



## Knobby (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually I was going to order the Gran Habano tonight, but started searching around Puff and the general consensus is that when you buy a box you need to let it age for 3-4 months. 

I just don't have enough room to age them that long. Thanks for the advice though, that's what I'm looking for.

K


----------



## Knobby (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, a buddy just got a box of the IT's and after having 2 says they're great smokes. I may end up going there.

Thanks,
K



JustOneMoreStick said:


> I would try the Indian Tabac from Patel


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002!

Smoke it right off the truck if you want, I have!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002!
> 
> Smoke it right off the truck if you want, I have!


Perfect timing on this comment. I was bombed by Ray and one of the sticks he included was a GH 2002. I have heard plenty of good things about it and tonight it lived up to the hype! Thanks Ray, it was a real treat!

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro is a pretty darn good cigar. I think the last 5 pack I got was for $13 from Monster.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

One to try is the Quintero maduro; I like the corona. A high quality box press with a unique profile. They can be had for $30 a box.
I keep them as a yard gar but find myself picking them over my high priced stash.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to second Indian Tabac. Great cigar for the price.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Smoked a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 the other evening and it was ROTT. While it was a satisfying and flavorful experience there was a bit of bitterness on the finish that I did not expect. Purged it at the 1/2 way point and it still persisted. With this in mind I have set aside the others in the bundle I purchased to allow them to rest. I will smoke another at the 1 ,2, 3,4,5th month marks and I truly expect these to blossom!

In short I agree that a quantity purchase on these with the intent to rest them for a while is how they will best be enjoyed.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Cigar International sells Man O War seconds - I don't know how well they smoke, but reviews on the actual site say they're just as good as the real thing.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good suggestions so far and there are a ton of good cigars in that range but you won't find many at your local B&M...they need to make a buck.

Capoeiras
JR Ultimates
Reyes Cigars
Hoyo de Monterey
Rocky Patel Edge
RP Vintage 90's
ERDM
Maria Mancini
Nording RP
5 Vegas Gold Double Maduro

Just off the top of my flat little head for the above...there are many more


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Been on that DEVIL site tonight... but if my bids hold out will get some good smokes for around $3 a stick...

What a slippery slope...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

1Linnie said:


> Been on that DEVIL site tonight... but if my bids hold out will get some good smokes for around $3 a stick...
> 
> *What a slippery slope...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Buy plenty of wax...there are a lot of good places around to lighten your wallet as well. lol


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

As mentioned, Perdomo 10th Maduro for under $3 on the Monster. 
As mentioned, Quintero on closeout at CI
Joya de Nicaragua Classico closeout at Holts
Pepin samplers at CI
Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde at Seriouscigars


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I've managed to get the following for <$3/stick when buying a box and all have been worth it:

Rocky Patel Sungrown
Padilla Habano
Joya de Nicaragua Antano
5 Vegas Triple-A

You just gotta keep your eyes open for good deals on cbid, CI, cigarmonster and the like. Obviously it helps to buy boxes if you're willing.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

re - Indian Tabac - your tastes may vary, but the best of the lot, IMO, is the Super Fuerte Maduro. They're great cheap sticks.

No one has mentioned Sancho Panza yet? Originals - not so great, IMO. The Double Maduros and the Extra Fuertes - FANTASTIC cigars, right at the $3 mark, and taste much better than the $3 price tag!

Diesel is always a favorite for sure. I prefer the Unholy Cocktail to the others.

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 is fantastic for the $2 price.

I also like Flor de Olivas for what they are (under $2). No, they're not gonna blow you away, but they're one of the better sub-$2 sticks out there, IMO.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I made a few threads in which people gave lots of suggestions.

To answer your question, the best cigar that I have had (to date) under 3 dollars would be a Holt's Boardwalk. Rest those suckers for a year and a half and you won't regret it, trust me. The second best one would probably be Sancho Panza/Maria Mancini, but SP probably has the edge. There are some outstanding ones between 3 and 4 dollars, but you said under $3.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde at Seriouscigars


+1 
Especially if you can let them sit for a little while. Doesn't take long. Three or four weeks is enough. They are full bodied, pack a bit of a kick, but are a GREAT stick for the price. (I think they would be a great stick for a buck or so more even)


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly this thread is making me cry. You guys are the luckiest folks on earth. Up hear in winter wonderland the best we can do for three bucks is a painted tampon or a frozen hot dog with a lit match tied to the end of it.

Cheers my buddies,

CB


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ditto on the Diesel Unholy cocktail.
Great smoke, lots of flavor.

I find myself reaching for these quite a bit...enough that I end up buying a box fairly regularly.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a thread like this last year,this is what came out of it 
Tatiana Classic Vanilla 
Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/278991-best-cigars-3-under-6.html


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso under $3 and rocks pretty well.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> +1
> Especially if you can let them sit for a little while. Doesn't take long. Three or four weeks is enough. They are full bodied, pack a bit of a kick, but are a GREAT stick for the price. (I think they would be a great stick for a buck or so more even)


I agree, one month, they are good to go!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I made a few threads in which people gave lots of suggestions.
> 
> To answer your question, the best cigar that I have had (to date) under 3 dollars would be a Holt's Boardwalk. Rest those suckers for a year and a half and you won't regret it, trust me. The second best one would probably be Sancho Panza/Maria Mancini, but SP probably has the edge. There are some outstanding ones between 3 and 4 dollars, but you said under $3.


Manny - I thought Maria Mancini's (De Gaulle's) were your "go to" cigar? I'm looking at the JR catalog where you get a box of robusto largas free with box purchase & they were on the daily auction yesterday & I almost pulled the trigger - so are they the real deal/worth the buy? I'm debating back & forth...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

To add nothing new, but these are my personal faves...

~Tobacos Baez Serie SF
~Padilla Cazadores (Not sure about _under_ $3)
~Indian Tabac Maduro
~Blue Labels 
~Gran Habano Vintage 2002
~Diesel UC

Funny that 3 of those are exclusively through the CI family...


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned PADRON. 

The Londres and Delicias are $2-3 per stick by the box. While, the ring guages of those two are a little smaller than your target range (42 and 46, respectively I think) they do deliver great flavor and consistency for the price.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nothing to add except my voice - Sancho Panza Double Maduro - if you go with the Quixote, you can get them for just over $2.00 any day of the week. I see you like the longer vitolas, so those will come in a little higher priced, but still at or under $3.00.

Also - I've heard from members I trust that the RP 2nds are just as good as the firsts, so the '92 you like should be OK. I hope so - I have a bundle in the coolidor right now ...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Manny - I thought Maria Mancini's (De Gaulle's) were your "go to" cigar? I'm looking at the JR catalog where you get a box of robusto largas free with box purchase & they were on the daily auction yesterday & I almost pulled the trigger - so are they the real deal/worth the buy? I'm debating back & forth...


Shawn, they are my go to. But I will concede that the boardwalks (after a year and a half of rest) and the Sancho Panza have more to offer than my beloved. But the Mancinis are still my favorite over them.

Pull the trigger on the Mancinis-- you cannot go wrong.

The Panzas (DM) are damned good, and you also cannot go wrong.

The Boardwalks IMO have more to offer than both of them, but if you buy, you will probably have to wait until summer of 2012 to enjoy them (at the earliest).

I do not know how the Panzas and the Boardwalks will respond to longer term rest periods, though. I do know the Panzas I have are developing a cherrywood touch to it that it did not have before (it has been well over a year). I also cannot vouch for the consistency of the Boardwalks, but the Mancinis are the one of the most consistent cigars I have ever smoked, period. You know what you're getting with them. The Mancinis are good to go ROTT (usually) but I know for a FACT that they will improve on a year to year basis.

It's just like a basketball player you like-- you know he is not the absolute best, but he is still your favorite (but still a pretty good player in his own right).


----------



## Knobby (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, I hit the rack about 2300 last night and a few folks had responded. Been at work all morning and just checked in. Thanks to Everyone for all the suggestions. I've gotta read through everything and start ordering. I'll summarize in a reply so new readers don't have to go through the whole thread to see if their's is posted.

Some leave coming up and we're headed to Big Bend on a motorcycle trip. Thanks again, and keep the suggestions coming. 

Cheers,
K


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

QiCultivator said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned PADRON.
> 
> The Londres and Delicias are $2-3 per stick by the box. While, the ring guages of those two are a little smaller than your target range (42 and 46, respectively I think) they do deliver great flavor and consistency for the price.


It's funny-- at one point I was ADDICTED to smoking the Londres, but I never liked the Delicias-- I thought they were too burnt, bitter and rough around the edges. I was never really a fan of the other vitolas in the x000 series....I thought the Londres was an excellent distillation of the x000 series. Of course, the 26s and the 64s are a different story to me.


----------



## Knobby (Jan 28, 2011)

Alright. I thought I'd start small. Ordered the Indian Tabac Maduro's and added the Perdomo 10th deal (12 for $31) as well. Pretty good deal overall. I'm working my way up the list.

K


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Nica Libre is probalby my favorite cheapie right now. And you can't go wrong with the cheaper Perdomos and Olivas, especially flor de Oliva.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

I notice 2 parts for this thread: cigars priced below $3 regularly & cigars discounted to under $3
interesting to me is that some cigars w/ regular prices of $3.50-4.50 that I smoke, e.g. ERDMs, Punch Grand Cru, Excalibur, can often be obtained for under $3=significant discounts; while some regularly under-$3 cigars, such as Sancho Panza Double Maduro, rarely get so much lower than their regular prices
For me, I forget to buy the cigars w/ regular under $3 prices because I get excited about "good deals" on the higher-priced


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Sancho EF & Oliva Gs are quite good and cheap. Depends on the size and the site you are getting it from, they are probably about the $3 per stick mark.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Nobody has mentioned my fave morning stick so I will. If you like coffee, then the Mayorga's may fit your needs at about $2.00 a stick for the toro size and $2.50 for the churchills. They are slightly smaller than you prefer @ a 50 RG but I'd call that close enough. I prefer the H2000 wrapper as apposed to their Maduro. They are great with your morning cup of Joe. 

Sancho's Double Maddies are great cigars but their caps suck the BIG WAZOO!

I also like the Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro ($2.00 or less) or their Lot 23's Maduros ($3.00 per).

The JR Ultimates and their Alternates are also very tasty. On these, I prefer the maddies, but both are good.

If you want to step it up to a $4.00 stick (for a treat) then try the DPG Vegas Cubano Generosos. A nice medium body stick without too much pepper, like most DPG's. Yummy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Shawn, they are my go to. But I will concede that the boardwalks (after a year and a half of rest) and the Sancho Panza have more to offer than my beloved. But the Mancinis are still my favorite over them.
> 
> Pull the trigger on the Mancinis-- you cannot go wrong.
> 
> ...


You have convinced me! Will just have to bite the bullet on $8.95 shipping I guess.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I gotta say this is the best $3 stick i ever had!

Diesel - Cigars International


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta say this is the best $3 stick i ever had!
> 
> Diesel - Cigars International


Tony,

You smoke dull, lifeless NCs?

You have a lot of gameroom cash.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> You have convinced me! Will just have to bite the bullet on $8.95 shipping I guess.


No problem.

8.95 shipping is a pain in the behind. It makes sense if you order a lot of stuff from them, I know.

If you can score a box for 30 bucks (which I did this summer off the auction site), that total will come out to 39 bucks, which is still a deal.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oliva G natural - Cameroon - under $3 at Rockycigars.com, blows away the Flor de Oliva and Perdomo Fresco. 
I was not that excited about the LHO III Churchill at Holts, but think maybe I need to try another vitola(?). Now the torpedo LHO is closer to $2.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

jamesoncigars.com has a 20 count bundle for $64 toro size....... i havent tried them yet but ive enjoyed their other 3 blends... i know this was real helpful :dunno:


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta say this is the best $3 stick i ever had!
> 
> ]


Agree with the diesel and i also enjoy the onyx reserve for around the $3 price tag.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you take ISOM's off the table
the diesel is the esy choice.......

But why take the ISOM off the table ?


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I throw in another vote for Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte and Double Maduro...I used to smoke lots of those. I am fond of the EF Pamplona (4.5x50) and the DM that is like 5x42 (forgot what it is called). Excellent $2 sticks!

And I'm not a fan of most General Cigar/Altadis stuff...


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll add the Oliva G maduro and I've actually enjoyed that Final Blend cigar. I think it's a famous exclusive.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> If you take ISOM's off the table
> the diesel is the esy choice.......
> 
> But why take the ISOM off the table ?


Good ISOM's under 3$? :ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Tony,
> 
> You smoke dull, lifeless NCs?
> 
> ...


You think so i had it up to $63,000 and blew it on Black Jack.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You think so i had it up to $63,000 and blew it on Black Jack.


How'd you get up to 63,000?

WOW!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> How'd you get up to 63,000?
> 
> WOW!


Let it ride!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> No one has mentioned Sancho Panza yet? Originals - not so great, IMO. The Double Maduros and the Extra Fuertes - FANTASTIC cigars, right at the $3 mark, and taste much better than the $3 price tag!


LOVE the SP Double Maduros... bought 5 of the Cervantes size on a whim last month. Still have one left as I recall... hmmm... it may not make it until morning.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Not a bad deal at $2.50 a stick: Cigars International

Had my first Mx2 the other day. Not the best I've ever smoked, but far from the worst.


----------

